# what color is my colt going to be?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Really difficult to tell from the pics provided, but depending on agouti and black status of the parents, your choices are grey, bay, brown, black and maybe chestnut. Obviously, the foal isn't chestnut or black, so that rules those out. Which leaves bay, brown or grey. Honestly, with as adult-like as the foal's color is, I would be surprised if it was grey.

The dorsal stripe and leg barring you're seeing are typical foal camouflage. In order to be dun, one parent has to be dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Universicorn (Mar 31, 2015)

Coat Color Calculator
I've found this really useful in the past-- might give you some idea c:


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

I had a bay made that was breed to the same stud and the filly I got out of her is gray. And that y'all for helping me.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

***mare


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What color were the sire's parents?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

I will have to get back to you tomorrow on that his papers are up at the barn but my mares pedigree is Jess Blackburn Echo you can find it on www.allbreedpedigree.com and see her family.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Honestly, with as adult-like as the foal's color is, I would be surprised if it was grey.


This is what I was thinking as well.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ugh. I'm glad you understood what my stupid fingers meant, Verona! I meant I'd be surprised if the foal WASN'T grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm guessing gray too, because of the black points.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I hope you like gray!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the mares pedigree has on the topside 8 dun/buckskins. 
be interesting to see what the foal will turn out.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree with grey. If there's no dun parent, her markings can't be caused by dun. I agree it's just heavy foal camo that is being accentuated by a grey gene.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I would like to see a closeup of the foals face -- particularly its eyes.

I would also like the name of the stallion -- better yet the name of his sire and dam.

Our gray stallion that we had for many years, War Chiefs Pride, sired many dun, buckskin and grullo foals. Some turned gray but many did not. His dam was a golden dun and he carried the gene. Any horse with a gray gene will have the gray color trump any other coat colors it carries. Early in our use of him as a stallion, I had the AQHA place a letter in his file that he could sire dun factor foals. After that, they no longer made us send in DNA on the foals that did not carry the gray gene.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

My stallions name is Scamers King. I have not yet looked at the parents of him yet but the made has no gene in the record of gray. Here are some pics of the dun like markings on her legs and that was as close of a pic I got of her face, but if you look real close in her eyes they are kinda blue.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is a little back ground if it might help. We bred him to a grullo made and had a grullo stud, bred her back to him an had a dun, earlier an then one last time it was a dun agai. We bred him to a strawberry roan and had a roan filly. Bred him to a bay she had a gray. Bred him to a gray an had a gray.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No Dun IMPO. And the foal is going to grey. The "blue eyes" are baby blues and will darken to brown.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is the stallions sire: Scamper Bee Dam: Ginny Gal Streak. You can see them on www.allbreedpedigree.com


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

Here you go Cherie, here is the best pic I got of her eyes.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is the face.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Mom looks to be brown with sooty. Baby could be gray or not depending on whetehr it was inherited from the sire. If the sire was not dun then no way for baby to be dun. My experience with bay/brown and sooty is that the baby generally has a very pronounced counter shading when sooty is present.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Baby is brown going grey. The counter shading, which looks like a dorsal stripe, is very common in foals that have the grey gene.


----------

